
Is Facebook Growing Up Too Fast?  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/29/technology/internet/29face.html?pagewanted=all
======
tokenadult
"'It’s not a democracy,' Mr. Cox says of his company’s relationship with
users. 'We are here to build an Internet medium for communicating and we think
we have enough perspective to do that and be caretakers of that vision.'"

~~~
TheSOB88
"PEOPLE, of course, sometimes like to keep secrets and maintain separate
social realms - or at least a modicum of their privacy."

